# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هو نيرون الطاغية؟

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*من تاريخ الطغاة* *من هو نيرون الطاغية؟*  *(37-68م).*  *إمبراطور روماني، حكم روما من عام 54م حتى وفاته بعد ذلك بأربعة عشر عامًا. تشتهر فترة حكمه بالحريق الذي دمر كثيرًا من روما عام 64م. بنى نيرون البيت الذهبي، وقصرًا ضخمًا وسط المنطقة المحترقة. وكانت هناك إشاعات تقول: إن نيرون بدأ الحريق ليستطيع بناء القصر. اتهم النصارى، الذين كانوا أقلية آنذاك في روما وقام بإعدامهم.* *ولد نيرون في أنتيوم. وكان اسمه واسم عائلته لوكيوس دوميتيوس أهينوباريوس. ووالده جناوس دوميتيوس أهينوباريوس، كان من النبلاء. ووالدته هي أجربينا الصغرى([1]) ـ الحفيدة الكبرى للإمبراطور أوغسطس. مات والد نيرون عندما كان طفلاً، وتزوجت أجربينا الإمبراطور كلوديوس([2]) عام 49م. وتبنى كلوديوس نيرون كابنه الأكبر وأطلق عليه نيرون كلوديوس قيصر دروسوس جرمانكوس. وفي عام 53م، تزوج نيرون من أوكتافيا، وهي ابنة كلوديوس من الزواج السابق. وفي العام التالي مات كلوديوس. ويعتقد الكثير من المؤرخين أن أجربينا قد دست له السم لكي يصبح نيرون إمبراطورًا. سمح نيرون لاثنين من المستشارين لكي يديرا شؤون الدولة. وكان هذان المستشاران سنيكا وهو فيلسوف وكاتب، وبوروس ضابط عسكري. لكن نيرون بدأ يمارس سلطاته عام 59م. وفي ذلك العام قتل أجربينا [أي أمه].*  *وفي عام 62م، مات بوروس وتقاعد سنيكا من الحياة السياسية. وفي الحال بعد ذلك طلق نيرون أوكتافيا ثم قتلها، لكي يتزوج من بوبياسابينا. وقتلها نيرون بعد بضع سنوات كما أعدم عددًا من السناتورات؛ لأنهم انتقدوا إجراءاته. هبطت شعبيته إلى درجة كبيرة بين الطبقات العليا بسبب أحكام الإعدام، وبسبب حياته المليئة بالفضائح. فشلت خطة للتخلص من نيرون، وقتل المزيد من الأرستقراطيين عام 65م.* *ومع ذلك، فقد كانت غالبية الولايات الرومانية محكومة بشكل جيد وآمنة. قام القادة العسكريون لنيرون بقمع الاضطرابات في بريطانيا وجوديًا، وأكدت من جديد حق روما في اختيار ملك أرمينيا.* 
 *[1]** ـ أجربينا الصغرى (15 - 59م) واحدة من أقوى النساء في روما القديمة.كانت أجربينا الحفيدة الصغرى للإمبراطور أوغسطس، وشقيقة الإمبراطور كاليجيولا. وقد أثَّرت بدرجة كبيرة في إمبراطورين رومانيين آخريْن هما زوجها كلوديوس، وابنها نيرون؛ في عام 39م، قام كاليجيولا بنَفي أجربينا من روما، لدورها في مؤامرة ضده. وعادت إلى روما بعد أن صار عمها كلوديوس إمبراطورًا عام 41م. وتزوجت من كلوديوس عام 49م. وفي السنة التالية تمَّ تكريمها بتأسيس المستعمرة الرومانية كولونيا أجريبننسِس في مسقط رأسها، في بلدة كولون الحالية بألمانيا. وأقنعت أجربينا كلوديوس باختيار ابنها نيرون وصيًا على ابنه بريتانِكوس. ويعتقد الكثير من الرومانيين بأن أجربينا قامت بتسميم كلوديوس عام 54م، لكي يخلفه نيرون على العرش. وفي السنة الأولى من عهد نيرون، كانت أجربينا تتمتع بنفوذ سياسي كبير. غير أنها تقاعدت من البلاط الإمبراطوري بعد موت بريتانكوس -مسمومًا على الأرجح بأمر من نيرون- عام 55م. وبعد أربع سنوات، أوْعَز نيرون باغتيال أجربينا.* 
*[2]** ـ كلوديوس (10 ق.م - 54م). إمبراطور روما في الفترة من عام 41 - 54م. كان كلوديوس حاكما ممتازًا. وضع نظامًا للوظائف الحكومية يشتمل على إدارات متخصصة يرأسها أمناء مسؤولون عن مختلف إدارات الحكومة. شيَّد قنوات وممرات مائية فوق القناطر، ونظام صرفٍ للمستنقعات وأنشأ ميناء أوستيا، وهي مدينة قريبة من روما. سيطر كلوديوس على عدة أجزاء من إنجلترا وشبه جزيرة البلقان (وكانت تسمى حينذاك تراس) كما أنه مَنَحَ الجنسية الرومانية لأشخاص في ضواحي روما.* *وُلِدَ كلوديوس في لجدنم (ليون الآن) في فرنسا، واسمه الكامل تيبيريوس كلوديوس نيرون، وكان أعرج يعاني من التمتمة، ولذا حُجب في شبابه عن أعين الشعب، وقضى وقته في الدراسة وكتابة تاريخ إيتروريا وقرطاج. تزوج كلوديوس عدة مرات، تزوج من ابنة أخيه أجربينا الصغرى وتبنَّى ابنها نيرون. يعتقد بعض المؤرخين أن أجربينا قتلت كلوديوس حتى يعتلي ابنها نيرون عرش الإمبراطورية*

----------

